# Pigmy Pouters



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

Is there anyone here that raises pigmy pouters? We recently acquired 5 pigmies and I am trying to get some info about them. I have searched and googled and all I find is the pouter standards. We have both homers and pouters in separate lofts. Can pigmies stand the cold like the homers? Do they need extra care? Your response will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

yeas, Pigmy pouters can stand the cold and you may give some heat to them


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mtripOH said:


> Is there anyone here that raises pigmy pouters? We recently acquired 5 pigmies and I am trying to get some info about them. I have searched and googled and all I find is the pouter standards. We have both homers and pouters in separate lofts. Can pigmies stand the cold like the homers? Do they need extra care? Your response will be greatly appreciated.


I looked into getting some pigmies or pygmies.. how ever one spells it, and talked to a big breeder up north... this is what he told me about them... they are a slight breed, so they do not do well with larger heavier breeds in the loft as they lose fights.. they do better in their own loft, they can have crop problems from time to time, but he said it was not a major concern, he said they are a non dominate type bird and can get in trouble with other pigeons, esp the young.. but they are so cool to look at... so I decided not to get some as I do not have a loft for them to have for their own.. you could try them with figuritas or other small or docile breeds, but I would not put them with homers or althletic type pigeons.. good luck with them and would love to see pics!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I looked into getting some pigmies or pygmies.. how ever one spells it, and talked to a big breeder up north... this is what he told me about them... they are a slight breed, so they do not do well with larger heavier breeds in the loft as they lose fights.. they do better in their own loft, they can have crop problems from time to time, but he said it was not a major concern, he said they are a non dominate type bird and can get in trouble with other pigeons, esp the young.. but they are so cool to look at... so I decided not to get some as I do not have a loft for them to have for their own.. you could try them with figuritas or other small or docile breeds, but I would not put them with homers or althletic type pigeons.. good luck with them and would love to see pics!


Great Information Thank you Spirit Wings


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you egpigeon and spirit for your replies. I must admit that when I first saw a pouter pigeon I thought they were creepy looking! Like something prehistoric. I never, ever thought that we would end up with pouters...until my son kept nagging me to pet a pouter hen at our local fair. First I just stood there and looked at her and thought how creepy she looked. Well, my son continued to pester me until I relented and pet her. Talk about a change of heart! That beautiful blue hen captured my heart and now I am hooked. What a sweet disposition pouters have. I love how they talk back to me and seem so willing to please. We had 5 pouters until yesterday morning when 1 passed away, I am sad to say. I am not sure what happened to her. She was quite sedate compared to the other 4 and seemed much lighter to me. All the other pigeons have clear throats and seem to be quite healthy. This weekend we will be worming the whole flock for the first time. I am nervous about doing it but I think it really needs to be done.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mtripOH said:


> Thank you egpigeon and spirit for your replies. I must admit that when I first saw a pouter pigeon I thought they were creepy looking! Like something prehistoric. I never, ever thought that we would end up with pouters...until my son kept nagging me to pet a pouter hen at our local fair. First I just stood there and looked at her and thought how creepy she looked. Well, my son continued to pester me until I relented and pet her. Talk about a change of heart! That beautiful blue hen captured my heart and now I am hooked. What a sweet disposition pouters have. I love how they talk back to me and seem so willing to please. We had 5 pouters until yesterday morning when 1 passed away, I am sad to say. I am not sure what happened to her. She was quite sedate compared to the other 4 and seemed much lighter to me. All the other pigeons have clear throats and seem to be quite healthy. This weekend we will be worming the whole flock for the first time. I am nervous about doing it but I think it really needs to be done.


yes good idea.. and make sure they know where the water is..sometimes new birds do not know what YOUR water fount may look like... had a new hen that just did not get it for two days..she was weak..so I put her beak in the water again...she drank everytime I did that for two days..so she was not getting where the water was, finally she did... they are unusual...kinda of like little people standing unright.... sounds like I would really like them..love docile birds..


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Pigmy Pouters Are Very Tame Birds So Tame That Show Hens Some Time Wil No Tmate Up To Males So There Owners Have To Just Leave Them Alone With Out Interaction Til They Mate The Sec. Of The American Pigmy Pouter Club Is In Oh. His Name Is Mike Pope Go To Npausa.com Natioal Pigeon Assn. The Pigmy Club Has A Link I Believe If Not Get Back To Me There Is A Show In Freemont Oh. I Think It Is The Annual Meet First Part Of January Love The Breed Will Get Back Into Them When Able To Have Birds Again There Motto Is Worlds Greatest Show Bird


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

loftkeeper said:


> Pigmy Pouters Are Very Tame Birds So Tame That Show Hens Some Time Wil No Tmate Up To Males So There Owners Have To Just Leave Them Alone With Out Interaction Til They Mate The Sec. Of The American Pigmy Pouter Club Is In Oh. His Name Is Mike Pope Go To Npausa.com Natioal Pigeon Assn. The Pigmy Club Has A Link I Believe If Not Get Back To Me There Is A Show In Freemont Oh. I Think It Is The Annual Meet First Part Of January Love The Breed Will Get Back Into Them When Able To Have Birds Again There Motto Is Worlds Greatest Show Bird


thanks, you have me sold.... my next project I forsee..


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Pigmys Can Raise There Own But It Takes Warmer Weather For Them To Raise There Own So Fosters Might Be Needed In Colder Weather I Feed Pellets So Sour Crop Was Easier To Handle The Main Cause Of Birds Over Eating Is They Run Out Or Not Fed Reguarly Have You Looked At Brunners Pouters They Are The Littelest Of The Pouters Are Very Active Birds And Just As Tame They Raise There Own Young Again Take Little Warmer Weather They Are Clean Legged We Had A Young Hen That We Hand Fed At The Shows We Would Take Her Out And Sit On Your Hand Most Pouters Are All Tame Birds


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

loftkeeper said:


> Pigmys Can Raise There Own But It Takes Warmer Weather For Them To Raise There Own So Fosters Might Be Needed In Colder Weather I Feed Pellets So Sour Crop Was Easier To Handle The Main Cause Of Birds Over Eating Is They Run Out Or Not Fed Reguarly Have You Looked At Brunners Pouters They Are The Littelest Of The Pouters Are Very Active Birds And Just As Tame They Raise There Own Young Again Take Little Warmer Weather They Are Clean Legged We Had A Young Hen That We Hand Fed At The Shows We Would Take Her Out And Sit On Your Hand Most Pouters Are All Tame Birds


 ahved


I have looked at the brunners, but just in pics, so it is hard to tell size in relation to other pouters...I love small birds..so I will really look into them as well... thanks so much for the information... I like to breed in the spring anyway.. and not too much, so they sound real nice to me...


----------



## leo from glasgo (Jan 9, 2010)

a friend of mine keeps and shows pygmy pouters they are lovely birds their legs are like stilts i think they are to lightweight for a pouter i fly and breed horseman pouters and some norwich croppers in glasgow you should get a few horseman they are the thieves of the skys most countrys have their own breed of thieving pouter heres hoping america can produce a good thieving pouter leo from glasgow


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I know this is an older post, but SW, Brunners are very small. The show type's legs are also very close together where they come out of the bird, so their stance is kindof like a "V". The YB are usually pretty skittish for a pouter, but the OB tame down somewhat. Thier body is about the size of a Budapest, but they have those big long legs on them.


----------

